#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Cost Estimation Sheet for Heat Exchanger & Vessel

## Pjnayak

Dear Friends,



  Im sharing my estimation sheet. Please share yours sheets for improving the workSee More: Cost Estimation Sheet for Heat Exchanger & Vessel

----------


## iloveHeatex

Good work....nayak

----------


## dimas anugrah

thanks for sharing

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you Pjnayak.

----------


## jayhuacat

thanks a lot

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks.

----------


## Raufkhan

Thanks a lot Mr. Pjnayak

----------


## zero2lyn

thanks alot

----------


## bryc

thank's a lot

----------


## Axel1

Dear Pjnayak can you share again the file?

----------


## raupades

Thanks

----------


## rcraig61

Could I get a copy please?  Thank you in advance.

----------


## Axel1

I'm not able to find the file, can someone help?

See More: Cost Estimation Sheet for Heat Exchanger & Vessel

----------


## malmur

Hello,

I don't see the file. Can someone please re-send it?

----------


## TAGRART

The file isn't visible. Please share again

----------


## Venna

Same here! I can't find it.

----------

